# Video: Josh Howard Doesn’t Celebrate The National Anthem



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Warning: Some explicit language; probably not safe for work.



> Props to rapper Los out of Baltimore for this video from Allen Iverson’s celebrity football game back in July. The event featured stars such as Iverson’s Nuggets teammate Carmelo Anthony and rapper Nelly. Josh Howard of the Dallas Mavericks makes a cameo at the 1:43 mark to give his views on “The Star-Spangled Banner”, and the Presidential race.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O1llOTCAyf0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O1llOTCAyf0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> Josh Howard doesn’t celebrate the National Anthem? He probably meant he doesn’t honor or observe the anthem, but his point was clear. I have to wonder why Josh, knowing what kind of trouble his comments can cause, didn’t think of something else to say for the camera.


http://youbeenblinded.com/video-josh-howard-doesnt-celebrate-the-national-anthem/2001

What a ****ing moron.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Video: Josh Howard Doesn’t Celebrate The National Anthem*

At some point it is enough. I'm wondering what Cuban thinks about this after backing him up openly. My anticipation towards the Mavs season is still around zero.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This guy is so dumb, recently anyway.. :laugh:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It's amazing that you guys actually understood what he said. I watched that segment 3 times and couldn't make out what was coming out of his mouth....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Video: Josh Howard Doesn’t Celebrate The National Anthem*



edwardcyh said:


> It's amazing that you guys actually understood what he said. I watched that segment 3 times and couldn't make out what was coming out of his mouth....


I didn't, but looked it up elsewhere 



> Check the video below around the 1:40 mark when the camera pans to Howard and he, unprovoked, says, “The Star Spangled Banner’s going on right now, and I don’t celebrate that ****. I’m black.”


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

It made RealGM via the Dallas Morning News..



> Mavericks' forward Josh Howard was filmed disrespecting the American National Anthem, and the video was posted on YouTube, according to a report by Eddie Sefko from the Dallas Morning News.
> 
> Howard is shown at Allen Iverson's charity flag football game in July. When the national anthem is being sung, various participants are shown mugging for the camera.
> *When the camera gets to Howard, he says, " 'The Star-Spangled Banner' is going on. I don't celebrate this [expletive]. I'm black.*"
> ...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

So who won the game.....?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Very stupid. Some things are not meant to be said. I wonder what Whitlock will say about this.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

It's on ESPN.com now also.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3592734

Howard and the majority of the guys in that video are ignorant morons.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dang, I really want to watch that game tho, lol. I bet AI's team won.....


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Its just a song.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

well. it wasnt that bad, it was like 5 seconds and to me it seemed like he was joking. even if he rally doesnt celebrate the anthem, it aint like he wrote it or has to be in allegiance to it, but hey

i aint american, of course alot of you will feel different but if steve nash did the same **** for the canadian anthem, Im white, but african, i don't celebrate this **** i wouldn't care less.

it's just a big deal cause it's j.hustle and he always finds himself in the media recently. he probably loves it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dig that ditch Josh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They're also discussing it on 1st & 10 right now; didn't think it would be all over the news like it is, but I was clearly wrong.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Video: Josh Howard Doesn’t Celebrate The National Anthem*



southeasy said:


> well. it wasnt that bad, it was like 5 seconds and to me it seemed like he was joking. even if he rally doesnt celebrate the anthem, it aint like he wrote it or has to be in allegiance to it, but hey
> 
> i aint american, of course alot of you will feel different but if steve nash did the same **** for the canadian anthem, Im white, but african, i don't celebrate this **** i wouldn't care less.
> 
> it's just a big deal cause it's j.hustle and he always finds himself in the media recently. he probably loves it.


Had he said I don't like the anthem, I wouldn't care. But to add "****" and "I'm black" in the same context is just dumb.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I want him in Toronto. He doesn't have to celebrate Canada.

And this is pretty retarded. Maybe he should use Shaq's approach and just switch Kobe with USA and say he's just playing.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Talk about disrespect....they shouldnt be talking during the anthem
Howard is an idiot.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Video: Josh Howard Doesn’t Celebrate The National Anthem*

it sounded like a dave chappelle type joke to me, don't think he was trying to come off like that but what can you do. it is the offseason.:nailbiter::biggrin:


----------



## slickyseenis (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Video: Josh Howard Doesn’t Celebrate The National Anthem*

human trash


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh Josh... I think you need some help. I'm not quite sure on what type of help he needs, but yeah... It wouldn't hurt, I'm sure.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Video: Josh Howard Doesn’t Celebrate The National Anthem*



slickyseenis said:


> human trash


stupid post


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I know people who are jokesters and say dumb stuff like this...but when you're a professional athlete...and one whos already in deep water...you can't be caught on camera saying **** like this. He needs a manager or something to rein his *** in.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, Apparently the mavs are getting abunch of low-ball offers for Howard today.... :lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Video: Josh Howard Doesn’t Celebrate The National Anthem*



Dre™ said:


> I know people who are jokesters and say dumb stuff like this...but when you're a professional athlete...and one whos already in deep water...you can't be caught on camera saying **** like this. He needs a manager or something to rein his *** in.


I agree with Dre, the hole is getting deeper and deeper.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Video: Josh Howard Doesn’t Celebrate The National Anthem*



> *Dallas Mavericks owner sticks by Josh Howard amid new controversy*
> 
> “Josh and I are talking a lot more these days,” owner Mark Cuban said. “It would be different if Josh wasn’t a good guy with a good heart, but he is.
> 
> “I consider him a friend and I don’t throw friends under the bus. I help them and that is exactly what I am doing with Josh.”


http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/915380.html



> *ESPN.com: Statement on Josh Howard from Mark Cuban *
> 
> "I have explained to him that cellphone cameras are not your friend and that what you think you said on camera is never what people will hear when it shows up on YouTube or TV, Josh really is a good guy with a great heart. He just doesn't do a good job of showing that side of himself publicly. We will work on that."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Video: Josh Howard Doesn’t Celebrate The National Anthem*



> Josh, you “don't celebrate that ****’’? You mean you don’t celebrate on the taxpayer-paved streets (that you drag-race on)? You mean you don’t celebrate the soldiers-lives-bought freedom (that’s allowed you to use drugs without prosecution)? You mean you don’t generally celebrate (not even for a birthday party in the middle of a crummy playoff appearance)? You mean you don’t celebrate the fact that being hard-working and 6-foot-7 somehow allows you to get paid almost $250,000 a week?
> 
> Sorry, kid, but I’m calling for a trade. No, not of you; the Mavs seem committed to the upside of you, plus your value is pretty much Lehman Bros.-level anyway. Here’s the trade I’m calling for: Please swap your sense of humor, your Disenfranchised Black Man act and sense of entitlement in exchange for some humility, re-enrollment in second grade and a muzzle.


http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=571


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Man, it was just two years ago when every commentator couldn't get enough of talking about how professional he is and his upside and all that jazz...now he's JR Rider.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No one's fault but his though, and the backlash should be expected. After the media made an example out of Imus and co., you just know anyone who says anything suspect nowadays is going to get crucified. Howard is an idiot though


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah I agree. I mean it's not so much the actions he does...he hasn't really done anything heinous. But as a professional athlete, you have to know better than to be doing it because of the potential of it being exposed and blown up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mark Cuban has published some of the emails he received on bis blog, obviously the language is a lot more offensive than what Josh said: http://blogmaverick.com/


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Video: Josh Howard Doesn’t Celebrate The National Anthem*

*Josh Howard probably not aware of trouble he’s created for himself
*
By JAN HUBBARD
[email protected]

http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/922746.html


----------

